# Very informative article with real world testing of most popular high flow powerheads



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Feature Article: Experimental Comparison of Measured Flow Output of Aquarium Propeller Pumps - Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog

Interesting to see the actual measured flow rates vs manufacturer's claims as well as efficiency ratings (flow gph/watt of power used). Testers measured actual flow, wattage used, etc. and compared these to what manufacturers are claiming for Tunze, Vortechs, Hydor Koralia, Maxijet1200s, Aqueon & Coralife powerheads.

Anthony


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

mMM...I like the Hydor Koralia. Pretty much match what the specs say unlike the Tunze.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great article Anthony, thanks for sharing surely an eye opener.


----------

